# y do so many people wnt u to think they shoot animals @ 500y



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:eyeroll: uke: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke: :soapbox:
Why is it every time I turn around there is someone trying to make you believe that shooting at animals 500 yards away is childs play. Any one who really hunts and shoots knows they are only bragging about something they are fully unable to do. Most of them do this because they heard someother person brag they do. If you were to take a great shooting rifle and take it off the sandbags at the 100 to 200 yard range and shoot in true field positions at 350 yds to say 400 yds you would understand how this sounds to people who shoot a lot and know what is real and not real.

I am wondering how other feel about this matter.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think it's do-able with the right equipment and LOTS of practice. That said 100yds is too far for some folks I've seen at shooting ranges. It's all about knowing your rifle/load and that only comes with lots of practice.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

deerhunter270win said:


> I am wondering how other feel about this matter.


Kinda like this:









How old are you? How much hunting experience do you have? How often have you actually fired your rifle at over 200 yards.

Last but not least,

Some of us have BTDT, not bragging, but passing on information when asked. Who made you the moral authority and what gives you the right to push your ethics on others?

What do I think of your question and diatribe?

uke: uke: uke: uke: :lame:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I use a bipod, and 500 yards is child's play. 1000 yards is doable. I don't think you have half the experience you think you do. I see people all the time say, they don't know how far 1000 yards is. I use a laser rangefinder, and I know exactly how far it is. There is a web site dedicated to just long range shooting (including deer to 1500 yards with a 338 Lapua). We have gone through this many times on here. Do a search and educate yourself. 
Hunt1 has been a sniper for many years. We shoot far beyond 500 yards. Why? Why would I want to shoot a deer at 200 yards? With the equipment I use it would be about as challenging as buying burger at the grocery store. Now you might say just use a plain old rifle. Why? So that I have a chance of missing or wounding at 200 yards? It's all relative.
There are hunts where you can be sure of your shot everytime. They are the high fence hunts where you shoot them with their head in the feed bucket.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

deerhunter270win,

Go play in the street or something.....


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

WTF, did Invector get a new screen name?!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Calm down Jiffy, maybe if you were able to exlpain the 1 for 100, 2 for 200, 3 for 300 shooting method, maybe everyone would understand that mildot rangefinding thingamjig and become more educated about long range shooting. :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

fishless said:


> Calm down Jiffy, maybe if you were able to exlpain the 1 for 100, 2 for 200, 3 for 300 shooting method, maybe everyone would understand that mildot rangefinding thingamjig and become more educated about long range shooting. :lol:


Yeah, what he said. 

:lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

There are lots of "trigger happy" hunters that are braggers about shooting a deer from here to Kingdom Come.Most probably use a plain ol' rifle with a plain ol' scope and couldn't hit a bull in the arse with a base fiddle at any given distance.
With today's modern technology,I guess it could become common-place to shoot a deer at outrageous distances.
Bottom Line:Only shoot at distances you are comfortable with and know your weapon is capable of taking game at.

Just my $.02
Jeff


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

fishless said:


> Calm down Jiffy, maybe if you were able to exlpain the 1 for 100, 2 for 200, 3 for 300 shooting method, maybe everyone would understand that mildot rangefinding thingamjig and become more educated about long range shooting. :lol:


Yeah I have not mastered that 1 for 100, 2 for 200.....ect. method yet. And Invector won't train me.  :wink: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

P Shooter said:


> There are lots of "trigger happy" hunters that are braggers about shooting a deer from here to Kingdom Come.Most probably use a plain ol' rifle with a plain ol' scope and couldn't hit a bull in the arse with a base fiddle at any given distance.
> With today's modern technology,I guess it could become common-place to shoot a deer at outrageous distances.
> Bottom Line:Only shoot at distances you are comfortable with and know your weapon is capable of taking game at.
> 
> ...


I think we would all agree with that.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

Do you guys...(Invector, Hunt1, Horsager)....and anyone else makin 1000yd kills all have military training?
How do you learn to do that?
I've been huntin for 30+ yrs and I've got a garage full of antlers......pretty much lived off of venison for a couple of years and I do try hard to keep from woundn animals, consequently I do practice....not as much as I should but I fire off a fair amount of shells every year.
For me 200 is very doable....300yds with a good gun rest and a little luck....I've even taken a buck at 400yds (but only cause there was snow on the ground, it was the 2nd last day of the season and I could clearly see antlers so I was willing to risk being a "W" hunter...you know winged...wounded ...woops).
I can't even imagine any more than that! I mean every breath the crosshairs were going all over..and off of the animal. I consider it pretty muck luck that I got a round into hist chest.
I just want to know who trains you to shoot and how can I learn? 
Teach me....Please!
:roll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Terrain plays a big role in this as well. I can understand why someone would question 500 yard shots as being mostly BS. In my neck of the woods long shots are rare so practice for long range shooting just does not happen. I would guess 90% of all hunters in NEW England have never killed anything past 100 or so yards.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> We have gone through this many times on here. Do a search and educate yourself.
> 
> What sould I search under...I tried 500 yd deer rifle but no luck....I am more than willing to read up!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A3006FORLIFE

Some of the guys are military trained, I have done it through practice, but more so by sitting down and thinking things out along with ballistics programs. I am considering a long range shooting school this summer. I think I can teach anyone to hit to 500 yards, many to 800 yards, and some to 1000 yards.

I don't shoot as much in the winter, but one year I ordered 5000 primers in September, and run out in April. That may give you an idea of how much I shoot. Most of us have tactical scopes of at least 14X. Once you run a program you know the number of minutes you must dial up to hit an object. The only print out I have in front of me at the moment is for my 223 and I shoot it to 600 yards.

So lets go through this:
100 yard zero
200 yards I drop 2.4 inches and I need to dial in 1.3 minutes. This puts me 1.3 inches high at 100 yards.
300 yards I drop 10.5 inches, but I only dial in 3.5 minutes of angle which puts me 3.5 inches high at 300 yards
400 yards I drop 25.8 inches, and dial in 6.5 minutes of angle
500 yards I drop 51.2 inches and dial in 10.5 minutes of angle
600 yards I drop 90.4 inches and dial in 15.1 minutes of angle

You see when dial in 15.1 minutes that is about 15.1 inches high at 100 yards. That 15.1 X 6 is my drop of 90.4. So you aim directly at the animal there is no need to know holdover. You must run your individual rifle load with your rifle through the chronograph. Then you must know the ballistic coefficient of your bullet. If your going elk hunting, you must also enter the elevation you will be hunting at. At 10,000 feet my 300 Winchester Mag has sufficient energy for elk 200 yards further than it does here in Jamestown at 1350 feet above sea level. I have two programs with when I go to the mountains. One at 6000 ft and another at 8000 feet. That is when I hunt Montana.

Of course we all use bipods, and that is nearly as good as a vise if you support the rear with your off hand. I have never thought of my leaky heart valve as an advantage in life, but I don't think I am getting the bump from the heartbeat that other people talk about. My crosshairs set steady on a six inch target at 1000 yards off a bipod.

Of course your rifle should be capable of under ½ inch in my opinion. Your loads should all be weighed out. Your brass separated by manufacture ( I only shoot Federal Gold in my 300 Win, and Blackhills Match in my 308).

I think the most important thing once you have these down is trigger control. Most of my hunting rifles are at 2 pounds or less. My 308 is at 1 ½ pound, with very little take up and no perceptible travel, same with the Timney trigger in my 300.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

How old are you? How much hunting experience do you have? How often have you actually fired your rifle at over 200 yards.

Last but not least,

huntin1[/quote]

I am 38 shoot all year long. I reload, I have rifles that shoot 1/4 inch shot groups @ 100 yards and teach others at the range how to shoot. I am a expert marksmen with the rifle and army trained. I hunt elk, deer, bear, couger. I have walls full of game animals and live off of what I shoot. There is a difference between shooting paper @ 500+ yards and animals. If you realy shot paper at 1000 yards or even 600, you would know that the most acurate rifles out there, 1/4 or so open up to 10 inch shot groups at this range off of the bench. take them off sand bags and you would be lucky to get 12 to 14 inch groups. Im not willing to risk loosing an animal at those ranges. Anybody arguing this does not shoot at these ranges.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

Keep it nice.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> deerhunter270win,
> 
> Go play in the street or something.....


Did I hit a nerve?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Go dodge some more cars.........


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know any 38 year olds that type like this:



> y do so many people wnt u to think they shoot animals @ 500y


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A3006FORLIFE said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > We have gone through this many times on here. Do a search and educate yourself.
> ...


Long range hunting.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

When I was still using hand loads and doing a lot of shooting, I had the confidence, and ability from a solid rest to shoot at extended ranges. But as the guys who are currently shooting at extended ranges have said, practice and knowledge of the gun,wind,caliber etc.... make it possible to do this ethically.

My range that I am comfortable shooting at today is a lot closer than in the past. Same setup as before, I just do not practice at those distances.

These discussions remind me so much of proper range with a shotgun. Some people have the skill to shoot at extended range others do not. Some have never been in the position to do this and cannot understand or phantom how or why anyone could or can do this.

The problem is that many punch holes at a hundred yards and then look at a ballistic chart and assume they can hit something at 500 yards. Some make lucky shots on their first attempt and all of a sudden think they are sniper caliber shooters. Same thing in wing shooting. They dump a rooster or duck at a range they have never shot at before and now think they can kill birds at that range all the time.

There are some very good long range riflemen on this forum. There skill and knowledge is earned and there opinions and information they provide a asset to anyone willing to learn and listen.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

sand bags!!!!!! That is funny. You should do load development the same way you shoot with in reason of course. Most Palma shooters do not use any rest to make loads. They just go the range and sling up. Me I shoot off a bipod. I am way to shaky to hold at 1,000 with just a sling. Now at 600 not the best. Now using a bipod they are give me shots. Long range hunting (shooting) of critters is way harder than the average person thinks it is. Having the critter in the spot you want that is safe is very hard sometimes.

What I have seen in most of the others I have hunted with is they can not tell range even a little as range increases. They think 500yds is more like 650 to 700yds. I took a few friends out to the BMRPA range to shoot at the gongs at 550. I was wrong in my estimation of hold over they should have. With the 25-06 I was about a yard low in hold over and the 243 heck he never got close to the gong. I could not see the trace any more so we could not figure out how high the hold over was. Now using my M1 set it to 5+1 and hold at what looks like the bottom and let her rip.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Equipment, dedication to practice and ability. I am not what anyone would call a long range expert. I am pretty comfortable from my shooting sticks, shooting prairie dogs and larger stationary game out to a bit past 300 yards. I have taken deer at 400 yards, but that is really a long poke for me. I have no question that there are many who are proficient shooting game waaaaaay out there. 
The difference is the three words I started this post with; Equipment, practice and ability. For the best results, the most accurate rifle and scope combination, a steady rest and great factory or handloads are indispensable. Regular "perfect" practice, that is, breath control, different positions (including field positions with and without accompanying rests), trigger control and familiarity with your firearm will bring you closer to a long range goal. Many thousands of rounds expended in this manner is the one and only way to hit reliability at extended range. There are some who can pick up any firearm and hit well with it. They are the "naturals". Many have some natural ability, and through judicious effort can become good, if not great shots. There are a very few, who, due to poor eyesight or poor health, are never going to be anything but mediocre riflemen. Most of us fall into the middle category. We can learn the steps necessary to shoot well, but only through a judicious schedule of "perfect" practice with a good rifle/scope/load combination, will we ever become accomplished long range marksmen/hunters. To say that it would be impossible for an average person to become a succesful "long shooter" is short sighted and ignorant in the extreme. Or perhaps the person having that conviction just hasn't seen enough of the world to know that limits are for those with no vision. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

It has been fun so far exept a few people who take it personal. I only wanted to have a fun talk with others about the subject. I don't care what side you come from it is just plain fun to try and tell your side. I was hoping to have fun. 
It is up to you and yourself as to what you can do.People that post things like" Go play in the street or something..... " only show they are not smart enough to hold there own on the subject.

Getting people to respond like this is fun. I hope you all got a kick out of it and for the record I would take that 500 yard shot with all the right conditions.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Watch out for that truck............


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Long ago and far away I was on the Marine Corps Rifle Team. If fact in 1986 as a guest marksmanship instructor I had the privelege of coaching the North Dakota State Rifle Team at National Matches at Camp Perry Ohio.

During that period I was also shooting Woodchucks (groundhogs) at 400+ yards with a .22-250 and .25-06. This was of course long before an average person could afford a laser range finder so accurate range estimation past 400 was a little tough. I could shoot a score of 200 on the 600 yard range with a M-16A2 or Match M-14 but a 600 yard shot on a Woodchuck was a shot too far. Was the range 550 or 600 yards?

Back to the Rifle Team story. For 1000 yard competition I strapped (sling) in behind a heavy match 700 Rem .300 WinMag (Marine slang) with a 20x scope. Before a shot I'd watch the air ripples (caused by heat) to estimate the wind. With a shifting or gusting wind shooting a possible score of 200 was darn hard. I believe the 10-ring was 20" in diameter. On a windy day matches were won with a score of 195. On calm days the match would be won with a 200 and the most X's.

What's the point of all this? 1000 yards is a heck of a long shot. If you use a bipod and a laser range finder you are removing 2 variables. What about the third variable, wind! If the wind changes even a little it will push a 180 gr boat tail out of the a 20" target. The kill spot on even a large animal is no more that 20". No offense to those who have honed their abilities by squeezing off thousands of rounds every year at the long ranges they will hunt at. For the rest of us the game animals we hunt deserve a quick death rather than being wombed by some fool shooting far past his ability.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i agree with jiffy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [/list]


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like someone hasn't shot a regional or national match.

You start at 200 yds STANDING with no sling.

Possible to shoot to 600 and even 1000M all day long and keep you groups small. Not saying I am the one who does it repeatedly. On a really good day I can.

Most days I work at it.

The most fun I ever had was playing tag with a sniper instructor during my designated marksman course. Nothing less than 600 meters. All the way to 1200 meters. I went 8 for 10 with him. He had a M24 with a 10X scope. I had an M14 with iron sights. Our target was a 19X40 inch iron gong. Of the two targets I missed, one was at 800 and the other was at 600 meters. We both used the same spotter using a 20X spotting scope.

It is dedication and practice. The right equipment helps as well. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> No offense to those who have honed their abilities by squeezing off thousands of rounds every year at the long ranges they will hunt at.


No offense taken, and you absolutely right about the wind. I use a digital anemometer and set it for a ten second average, then I switch to instantaneous to check variability. If the wind is steady and under 5 mph I will shoot to 1000 yards. If it is variable from say 2 to 5 or steady ten miles an hour I will back off to 700 yards. If I am shooting across several small valleys that may affect the wind in ways I am unaware of, I will limit myself to 500 yards. My range limitation is set by wind. Most of my 1000 yard deer kills have been at sunrise when there was no wind and no mirage. 
You wait for the perfect shot or forget it. You have to be satisfied with memories for your trophy rather than antlers, because you may have to pass up a nice buck for a perfect shot at a mediocre animal.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

In my own defense since I was drug though the mud for some reason. The scope I have pits 0 for 100 yards 1 for 200 yards and 3 for 300 yards and so forth. Hell if you guys cant even remember that :eyeroll: :eyeroll: I put many hours and rounds though my gun and plan on doing more.

Jiffy...you are not worthy of my teachings and I don't think you could handle them.

I had learned some basics on what to do from someone who does long range shooting. After going out with him shooting I was then able to understand better what to do and what to look. His best advice was to get a target and ammo that you like and trust then set up at 100 yards, shoot the gun till you get it centered and adjust the turret to 0 (my scope has 3 small Allen screws that when loosened allow the turret to be rezeroed) . That's the starting point. The scope I have and at the ranges I have shot at put me dead on at the #1 spot for 200 yards and then 3 for 300 and so forth. Different scopes and cals or even guns will shoot differently. Just because my scope shows this does not mean all other scopes out there will do the same. Im just lucky that for the first 300 yards Im dead on with 0, 1, and 3 for 100, 200 and 300 yards. I do believe it is called dialing in. You can preset the ranges by doing this. It's not hard...I think Jiffy can do this on his own as well. I have seen tape being used to mark at what point the scope is on at what yards. I though am lucky since I have some private land that I can set up and do this kind of shooting. I sue a range finder so I can make sure that I'm at those ranges when I fire. Along with a spotting scope I can see how my gun is hitting at those ranges. Now with the gun I have 600 yards is the most I personally will shoot using factory ammo. Though with hand loaded rounds I could push the 800 yard mark or so with the cal I shoot. Never shot that far but it is possible. As for me I was out with my gun this summer even in the heat of July shooting. Though I spent more time between rounds I was still shooting at different ranges with different ammo until I got things set how I wanted them. I did this until I found 2 rounds that I like the best at those longer ranges. Though guys like hunt1 and Plainsman have been doing this for years I am just a few years into it. That is why I am quick to voice what I have done for success and what I have found while out shooting.

Also deerhunter270win if you go by the thought of 1000 flbs to kill a deer, 2000 flbs to kill an elk, and 2500 flbs to kill a moose, then look at the cals people are using and at what kinds of numbers the bullets for those cals can do at different ranges you will see that there are many different cals that can still put out enough energy to kill a deer up to 500 yards and more. If it has not been said yet then a cal like the Lapua .338 at 1500 yards is still putting out well over 1000 flbs of energy, enough to kill a deer. Next is the type of scope you use. I use a scope with raised turrets. These turrets can be rotated to rise or drop the cross hairs. Buy doing this it makes the gun shoot higher or lower. Simple kids stuff (Jiffy might not get it he's still thinking scratching his head instead of his a$$). By going out and shooting like I have I was able to take a few shots then look at how far up or down I would need to turn the turret to get the bullet right no. It's not hard to do but your not going to take a gun like the .243 and drop a deer at 500 yards with it. Usually the guys who shoot long ranges use .308, .300's and .338's. I know one who uses a 270 short mag for some longer ranges. I have yet to hear anyone using such cals as the 270 and 30-06 for this kind of shooting. But they produce enough kinetic energy to kill a deer. I shoot a .300 and others go with the .338's. Also other things like bullet type, weight, trajectory, ballistics, and aero dynamics all do play a small role in getting those long range hits. Lastly I don't personally know anyone who shoots long range that does not do so (I mean on game) from some type of rest. If its sticks, pods, a rock, or branch some kind of stability is needed. There might be a few guys out there that can hit really well at 500 or so yards just by pointing and I say good for you that is something I cannot do. I use anything I can to put my gun on and if there is nothing there I use a bipod. The deer I took this year was by help of an old fence. So see this is not hard to do but you do need the time, resources, and equipment to do it.

Oh and Horsager I shoot long ranges so why would I want to come on here and say what deerhunter270win did in his original post. Just because someone has a hard time seeing how this could happen does not mean they are a lesser person for it. But then again you think your god so. :huh:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> These turrets can be rotated to rise or drop the cross hairs.


Crosshairs haven't moved in a riflescope in over 30 years. Your turrets may indeed shift your point of impact they do not however move your actual crosshairs. When your doing an internet search looking for a reply to this, use "erector tube" in your search engine.



> I have yet to hear anyone using such cals as the 270 and 30-06 for this kind of shooting.


The deer I shot @ 514yds with my 270Win won't be jumping out of the freezer will she? How about the head shot (called and witnessed) @ 493yds, will that one somehow come back to life because I used the 270Win again? I did use a rest, a set of crossed rattling antlers (headshot) and the top of a fencepost (longer shot).



> The scope I have pits 0 for 100 yards 1 for 200 yards and 3 for 300 yards and so forth.


I think you ought to fiddle with an MOA scale so you better understand the numbers on your turrets. A good ballistics program would also be to your benefit.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Invector, ability can be obtained, it's called education and practice.
I learn to shoot from my Dad and the military and lots of practice and trial and error. My first Deer hunt with my Dad in Penna. my Dad gave me and old wichester 30-30 (iron sights)and handed me 1 bullet and sat me in a spot and told me not to move untill he came back for me. When I ask him what if I needed more bullets?, he told me, "in that case your done for the day so make sure you take your time and have the shot you need". Well some people think that was crule but it worked for me.
The moral is that day I shot a Deer at 30 yards because I didn't want to dissapoint my Dad with a missed shot. So with the equipment and Ammo status I had that day I was not going to try any circus shots and nether should you if you don't have the right equipment and ability. Keep practicing and educating yourself and you'll be surprised what your capabilities will be :wink: .


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Invector, the day you "train/teach" me anything about a rifle is the day I sell them all and take up golf! :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

What the hell....why not.

Invector,

Your target is at 575 yards. Your rifle is zeroed at 200 yards. Your scope has 1/4 clicks. Your round drops 58.58 inches at that range. Your spotter gives you 5 wind readings at 10, 12, 9, 14, and 11mph. Your round drifts 2.13 inches per 1 mph at this range. Your wind is full grade left to right. I was nice I didn't give you a clock reading on the wind. (sure to confuse then) What dope do you put on your weapon? In MOA please.

We won't even take into consideration elevation or slope. This question is so basic my 4 yr. old can do it. Its not really fair to ask over the internet because its not like you can't look it up but I'm curious to what your answer is going to be.

Huntin1 you be quite.......you. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy, don't talk about angle of wind and degree of angle it tangles up the brain cells in my small cranial computer. 
I hate that when you have a deer at 1000 yards, standing, broadside, browsing, and you can only hope she stays long enough for you to figure out average wind speed, influence of that wind on your bullet at 2:00 o clock, 35 degree angle of terrain (normally not at a 1000 yards around here). 
I cheat minutes of holdover is on a Leopold ballistic chart attached to my scope (see photo in album). I normally have ballistics for another load on white tape inside my rear scope cover. Flip it up and it's right in front of my puzzled face. 
Now that I am retired I think I will trophy hunt next year. If I see a nice buck and get a chance at 200 yards he's down. I'll reserve my long shots for a doe tag. I have been extremely lucky in not wounding and loosing deer. I have shot around 80 to 90 deer (with rifle) and lost my first this year. I was shooting a 270 Winchester and she was broadside, and only 300 yards. I looked all day long, from sunrise until dark. Hit her hard in the right shoulder area, and took her off her feet. She regained her footing and left at warp factor three. In the blink of an eye she was behind a hill before I could shoot again. I can not to this day figure out what happened. That load (130Ballistic Tip) has killed many deer. It's been months and still bugs me. Probably will for years.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

So Iffy when is your sale going to be...I might want to come and see what kind of POSs you call guns. :wink: And secondly my scope does not have 1/4" its 1/8" I think...been since this fall that I looked at it and since its a new scope I have not memorized it yet...don't assume too much here its not your strong side...but then again sarcastic remarks and dumb comments is about all your capable of. sry just saying the obvious. Oh and I did not say at anytime that my rifle is zeroed at 200 yards and that is as far as it goes. I have marks on the turret that I simply turn it to match the yards. And again just because my scope/rifle shoots like this does not mean it will be those numbers for someone else. Its sope/gun spacific. You set those numbers for your gun with how you shoot with the type of ammo and scope you got. If you would read what I posted you could see this...oh but then again you're out playing in traffic so you might not get a chance to read everything and you just start shooting your mouth off without reading it all.

Oh and if I have 58.58" of drop and for each click I would need to know how much the sope moves. I will take your 1/4 to mean 1/4 inches. So that means that for every 4 clicks I get an inch. Hmmm lets see...that would mean I would take 58/.25 that means I need to take 232 clicks to get move the scope up 58 inches. Next since its only in 1/4" I then would do 2 more clicks for half an inch to compensate for the .58". That means 234 clicks puts the scope up 58.5" since that is the closest I can get to with only 1/4". That is a fine place to start. Next I need to know what kind of target I am shooting at cuase if it is not moving I would just calculate out with your imaginary round here how far left I would have to turn it. So for 10, 12, 9, 14, and 11 take the average (god I feel like im having to teach this guy math now) that is 11.2 mph so lets just make it an even 11mph. So next we take 11 and multiply (8 since .24" 8 times to get 2 inches, also depending on how you feel you might want to stay at 2" or add .24" or one more click since .13 is close to the half way mark between .0 and .24 but for this we will just use 2" or 8 clicks) to get the clicks needed to shoot Iffy err I mean the target. That is then 11 x 8= 88 clicks to get your 2.13 inches per 1 mph at 575 yards. This good enough for you or do I need your 4 year old to explain the math to you? So my final answer is 234 clicks up and 88 clicks for the wind.

Horsager you take things way too literal. Moving the turret places the crosshairs on a different point thus moving them on a new location. And again I said I have not heard of people using 270 or 30-06 for long range shooting...I never said they could not do it (read what I post not what you think). And again out at the range on paper I am on at 100 yards with 0, 1 is on at 200 and 3 is on at 300. Does not mean this is true for any other gun it is just how it so happened to me and mine. I have done little shooting over that when compared to the 100-300 range, but have had spent much time and $$ in rounds and have found though my gun with the scope on there and the rounds I shoot this is how the gun performs up to 300 yards. Its an example nothing more...get your panties unwound&#8230;


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

come on guys lay off deerhunter270win a bit. jiffy, you don't need to make questions like "go play in the street" this guy is simply asking a question. he wasn't trying to pick a fight. this is a friendly sight we all come to cause we have a passion for outdoors in common.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I rest my case.......

Invector you can join deerhunter270win out in the street.

Watch out for that motorcycle!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

my hats off to you guys who can make them long shots. i shot a whitetail at 400yrds with a .308. i was aiming at the top of the neck, and the bullet hit right above the heart split the backbone into. (luck) i could have really screwed up and gut shot him easy. but the bullet went that far, and can go alot farther, you just got to know where your bullet is going, some people have a nack for it, or just good training. hats off :beer:


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

I have taken some hits for this post. That is ok but I must tell you why I wrote it. First off, I went around and read some of you long rang guys answer questions posted by people obviously so new to the sport they still have milk breath , making them think they can buy some 300 load bang mag and shoot field mice @ 600 yards! This does our sport no good. To get an idea of how these guys feel behind the trigger, take your favorite rifle next time your at the range and shoot with opposite shoulder you usually shoot with. See how badly you do. This with all of our knowledge and special equipment. Your body takes years to learn how to shoot. If you advise some new person to buy a mag for his fist gun you are cursing him to learn to flinch, shoot very little, then go out, and wound some animal. I see this day in and day out at the range. They have been told you have to get a mag. That only something in the 338-mag class will take elk. Deer require a 300-load bang because you might see a deer @ 500yards. However, because there shoulders hurt after 5 shots they do not practice. When they do, you can see them close there eyes just prior to "yanking" the trigger. If long shots have become so easy for you with your "equipment" and "skills", maybe you should try taking your scope off, use irons and learn how to get closer to your animals. 5 years ago, I shot a 450 # black bear 20 feet away with a 06 open sights. Yes, it was spot and stock, not over bait. I have not looked back. The thrill of seeing his eyes and knowing if I screwed up, there was a chance he could get to me was unbelievable. Much better then bragging about some 600 yard shot cross canyon. Maybe the answer is less technology not more.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke: 
I went back and read me first post. I wrote, " Any one who really hunts and shoots knows they are only bragging about something they are fully unable to do. Most of them do this because they heard someother person brag they do. If you were to take a great shooting rifle and take it off the sandbags at the 100 to 200 yard range and shoot in true field positions at 350 yds to say 400 yds you would understand how this sounds to people who shoot a lot and know what is real and not real." Sound bad when I read it. Sorry, I did not mean it this way at all. After reading your post I would agree that for some it is posable. But most of the guys at the range I shoot with are blowing smoke. When they brag like this and then I look at there targets and see 2 and 3 inch shot groups and see them shoot I know they could not tell you what a true 500 yards was. I was mostly talking about these people not the people who do shoot at these ranges and know what they are doing.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> I rest my case.......
> 
> Invector you can join deerhunter270win out in the street.
> 
> Watch out for that motorcycle!


One point i did forget to make on your oh so stupid question was that if you are sighted in at 200 yards you would need to know what drop at 200 yards the bullet has and then subtract it from the 5XX yards. That is one thing I will put money down on that you forgot to mention it or dont even know how I got to the answer I got to or could even figure it out your self. Iffy you have yet to prove that you can do anything else except make crude remarks to people. Can you think at all? And I am shocked that you were inteligent enough to figure out how to make kids...or is the 4 year old not yours?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

your going hunting not shooting, shooting a deer at 1000 yards is not hunting it's target shooting. if you want to make 1000 yard shots go to a range and fire away.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

deerhunter270, i understand wat you saying, lot of guys brag, just like catching fish. they say they caught a 10lb fish, but place it on a scale, it wieghs 6lbs. i dont think "jiffy" lube understood the thread. ive hunted canada, us, for whitetail for 20 yrs. would i take a 500-600 yard shot, even 400? nope. i like a for sure shot without hoping i get a good shot on it. if you know what i mean.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Invector are you retarded? Seriously! Are you for real? Are you OSOK reborn?

If you knew what the hell you were talking about you would know that the range at which you are zeroed has absolutely no relevancy to the question I asked. Remember I asked for MOA of adjust not clicks. Just as long as you know what your bullet drops at the given range and how much wind affects it you can give me the MOA of adjust. Just as the clicks on your scope have no relevancy. They could be ¼, ½, &#8230;..ect. A MOA is a MOA. Some scopes just take more clicks to gain 1 MOA. As it sounds, your scope must have 1/32 clicks. I put both of those numbers in there because I knew you would bite on them and think they were relevant. Which of course you did.

Keep talking, you are proving my point for me.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got into long range shooting for simple reasons. First since I have a gun that has the power why not allow it to be used. Second the guys I normally hunt with (family) shoot at anything that moves. They don't put in the time that it takes to understand how your rifle is going to shoot. Their out look at a season is one of if I fire enough times I might hit something. I would rather take few shots to get my deer. This past year I took one shot with my .300 to get my buck. My other tag took me 10 shots with a new gun that I got for walking. The shot was a nice side shot at about 100 yards the group was not moving and the wind was not much of a factor. So you could say I have the range but carry a gun that is light weight, low recoil, and does really well at 100-200 yard shots. It does not hurt to be versatile. There are way too many guys out there that the only day they pick up their rifle is a few weeks before the season starts they might take it out to a range to see if it is one then the only other time they have the gun in their hands is on the opening day. With guns able to kill at those ranges its not safe having guys out in the field like that. That is why bad things happen in the field. And I find the same thing with people when they hear what kind of set up I have for longer ranges. I heard several times this year ya my gun that was set for half an inch at 100 yards was picking off deer at 300 or ya I leaned over the hood of my car and took a buck at 400 with my 30-06. Ok well that is fine and the 30-06 has that ability, but how did you now it was 400 yards. Their response is always well I guessed or I walked it off by using one normal stride as a yard. So for a 300 yard shot it might be more like 250 or less. Then again it could have been more. It is more of a luck factor I think in that case or they do not know that their rifle is not shooting like it has and that something might have gone wrong with the scope. They just don't take enough time to look into things. It is a belief that if it is on now it will be 10 years from now. They don't realize there are things that can shift a scope. A bump can mean a gun that was hitting at 100 yards might now be shooting someplace else.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

SLG said:


> deerhunter270, i understand wat you saying, lot of guys brag, just like catching fish. they say they caught a 10lb fish, but place it on a scale, it wieghs 6lbs. i dont think "jiffy" lube understood the thread. ive hunted canada, us, for whitetail for 20 yrs. would i take a 500-600 yard shot, even 400? nope. i like a for sure shot without hoping i get a good shot on it. if you know what i mean.


Oh I understood the thread. What I don't understand is why people think others can't do something just because THEY can't. Some people are very comfortable past 500 yard in the right conditions. It's called personal limitations. Everybody should know their own.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> Invector are you retarded? Seriously! Are you for real? Are you OSOK reborn?
> 
> If you knew what the hell you were talking about you would know that the range at which you are zeroed has absolutely no relevancy to the question I asked. Remember I asked for MOA of adjust not clicks. Just as long as you know what your bullet drops at the given range and how much wind affects it you can give me the MOA of adjust. Just as the clicks on your scope have no relevancy. They could be ¼, ½, &#8230;..ect. A MOA is a MOA. Some scopes just take more clicks to gain 1 MOA. As it sounds, your scope must have 1/32 clicks. I put both of those numbers in there because I knew you would bite on them and think they were relevant. Which of course you did.
> 
> Keep talking, you are proving my point for me.


Please Iffy the almighty...please explain it to us who don't know the powers of your head. YOU sir have yet to prove anything except you can come up with things and not explain them. If a bullet drops 58" on a target then you turn (you still with me here or do I need to start again?) the turret up enough to compensate for those dropped inches. A bullet travels in a Parabala. There is a simple equation that states at what points on a graph will the bullet be. The points being X and Y axsis. Starting at one point it is possible to see the position the bullet will be at at a given range. A bullet that hits at 100 yards will then drop say 58" at 500 yards all that needs to be done is adjust the crosshairs to angle the gun slightly up so the path of the bullet will be right on at 500 yards. Now please tell me how this is wrong. Oh I'll give you a hint&#8230;.YOU CANT
:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> SLG said:
> 
> 
> > deerhunter270, i understand wat you saying, lot of guys brag, just like catching fish. they say they caught a 10lb fish, but place it on a scale, it wieghs 6lbs. i dont think "jiffy" lube understood the thread. ive hunted canada, us, for whitetail for 20 yrs. would i take a 500-600 yard shot, even 400? nope. i like a for sure shot without hoping i get a good shot on it. if you know what i mean.
> ...


Iffy...you have reached your limitations so you can stop now :lol: :lol: :lol: :rollin: :bop:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I asked Invector the EASY question of this:



> Your target is at 575 yards. Your rifle is zeroed at 200 yards. Your scope has 1/4 clicks. Your round drops 58.58 inches at that range. Your spotter gives you 5 wind readings at 10, 12, 9, 14, and 11mph. Your round drifts 2.13 inches per 1 mph at this range. Your wind is full grade left to right. I was nice I didn't give you a clock reading on the wind. (sure to confuse then) What dope do you put on your weapon? In MOA please.


And his answer was this:



> So my final answer is 234 clicks up and 88 clicks for the wind.


To that I say this: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :bop: :bop: :bop:

*****disclaimer****** To those of you not from North Dakota, not everybody pretends to talk about stuff they have no idea about. Invector is not a good example of the shooters we have here in ND. Some of us actually know what we are doing.********disclaimer*******


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Let me respond to a couple of comments that I often hear, and am hearing here.

Maybe less technology is the answers:

My response: 
If you take away the technology and shoot a set up only capable of 200 yards, do you not have the same chance of wounding a deer at 200 yards with it, as compared to a rifle capable of 1000 yards. If rifle/shooter X shoots a six inch group at 1000 yards, and rifle/shooter Y shoots a six inch group at 200 yards and both people limit themselves to a distance were they can shoot six inch groups where is the difference? It's all relative. 
I had not shot a deer under 700 yards for a while, but in the last two years I have shot eight deer from 100 yards to 1130 yards. I used a lever action 44 mag for some close shooting. When I sit on a hill, I normally have four rifles with me. Why shoot a canon if you want a deer at 20 yards? Was any method I used more ethical than another. Of course not.

The other thing I hear is it is target practice not hunting:

For those in the "you should get closer" crowd, I shoot deer down to ten yards and some closer with a bow. I have shot more than 60 deer with a bow, yet I have to listen to some youngster tell me how I should hunt? If I get ten yards from a deer with a scoped or iron sight rifle where is the sport. I have had people tell me the sport is in getting close. Ya, that's fun, I do it with a camera once in a while. If I get that close it's time for a bow or a camera, but a rifle---- where is the sport. Firearm and 100 yard deer are as exciting as buying burger at the grocery.

In closing something to think about. A few years ago I think it was Whitetail Magazine had ten hunting techniques and asked people if they approved or disapproved of these techniques. People were against all ten. Some techniques had 70% of the people against it, some had only 5% of the people against it. The point is they were all disproved of. Whichever magazine it was said we need dialog and we need to debate these issues. Why, to draw support for stopping hunting? From my point of view the holier than thou club are falling over each other, in the name of hunting ethics, to be the first to outlaw how the other guy hunts. There are things like canned hunts that the public will associate with all of us, but there are things we do that they don't even think about. Everyone wants to outlaw the way everyone else hunts. I have not used bait, but currently that is being debated. I know people who have fed deer, and mostly does and fawns come in, not smart old bucks. Smart old bucks come to doe in heat scent much faster, should we outlaw that?

Some people thoughtlessly are much more of a danger to our sport than the anti hunters. All the antis need to do is sit back and watch us wipe each other out. Traditional archers want to outlaw compounds because they are unethical. The truth is they are jealous that the compound shooter might get a bigger buck. Some compound shooters don't think traditional bows are lethal enough and should be outlawed. It is ironic that those who think they are so ethical are at times their own greatest danger. No one has a gun to your head making you shoot closer than 500 yards or more than 500 yards. Those who think it can't be done don't have the experience they think they do. Just more self destructive, self righteous BS.

Oh, SLG, I use a laser rangefinder and I know exactly how far I am shooting. I don't care if you have hunted Mars I don't think you have the experience to make the judgment. My 1000 yrd/10pund fish, don't turn into 600 yard/6 lb fish. I understand what your saying, some people do that, but your blanket statement shows me your lacking experience just like the people your talking about. You have more mud stuck to yourself than the people your throwing it at.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Invector you seriously need to stop. You are making yourself look like a huge fool. Just admit you have no freaking clue and quit digging yourself into a bigger hole.

Plainsman, Huntin1, Horsager, Longshot, xdeno, farmerj, chesador, ndterminator......ANYBODY! Will one of you PLEASE shut this guy up because he obviously doesn't want to believe me or know when to quit. It is embarrassing to even think he is from the same state as me!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Excellent post Plainsman!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have to say I have learned alot off of this thread. There was alot of really good info given out by alot of the posters. I got really frustrated with 270win on the rifle forum about which gun to buy. As to the statement about being able to shoot with your weak hand. If you know the fundamentals of shooting it should be no problem. I practice clays all the time both right and left handed. It makes it more interesting. I will have to agree with all of the statements about shooting to your ability. There was a average joe that never shoots a gun on future weapons that picked up a Baret arms 50 cal with no experience he hit a 8in group at 2300 yards. I will have to say if you are given good equipment and alittle training anything is possible.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The correct answer to my question is: 9.73 MOA up, on my rifle I would go 9 MOA +3 for elevation. For windage I would go 4 MOA of left windage maybe 3.75 (4MOA or 3 MOA +3 on my rifle)

Invector you go ahead and put 234 clicks elevation and 88 clicks of windage on your rifle and fire a shot. You may hit the freaking moon!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Unless you have like 1/32 or 1/64 clicks on your scope. You REALLY need to be careful about who you are trying to pass your BS off on. Those that know what they are doing are laughing their butt off at you right now! Don't even try and weasel out of this one either because I have you in a freaking BOX!!!

Ps: I was going to just let it go a "I rest my case...." but you didn't have enough sense to quit. I hope you have learned a lesson today. Don't piss down my back and tell me its raining..............


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

Plainsman, I like what you say about hurting ourselves. You are right in a lot of ways, but you long range guys need to look at who you are giving advise to. When they are first timers or its there first deer rifle we need to start them at a crowl before they can drive a top fuel drag car.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: uke: :withstupid: :eyeroll:

Jiffy, this was fun till you added your uke: :2cents: . Eveyone has a right to his opinion and view. And for you to turn it ugle is just a shame. Hold your head low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't like it when people give out WRONG information and then try to backtrack their way out of it. I won't stand for it!

Right now Invector has google in overdrive!! :lol:

Honk!! HONK!! Watch out for that.........


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BUS


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Furthermore, this is not an opinion!



> Oh and if I have 58.58" of drop and for each click I would need to know how much the sope moves. I will take your 1/4 to mean 1/4 inches. So that means that for every 4 clicks I get an inch. Hmmm lets see...that would mean I would take 58/.25 that means I need to take 232 clicks to get move the scope up 58 inches. Next since its only in 1/4" I then would do 2 more clicks for half an inch to compensate for the .58". That means 234 clicks puts the scope up 58.5" since that is the closest I can get to with only 1/4". That is a fine place to start. Next I need to know what kind of target I am shooting at cuase if it is not moving I would just calculate out with your imaginary round here how far left I would have to turn it. So for 10, 12, 9, 14, and 11 take the average (god I feel like im having to teach this guy math now) that is 11.2 mph so lets just make it an even 11mph. So next we take 11 and multiply (8 since .24" 8 times to get 2 inches, also depending on how you feel you might want to stay at 2" or add .24" or one more click since .13 is close to the half way mark between .0 and .24 but for this we will just use 2" or 8 clicks) to get the clicks needed to shoot Iffy err I mean the target. That is then 11 x 8= 88 clicks to get your 2.13 inches per 1 mph at 575 yards. This good enough for you or do I need your 4 year old to explain the math to you? So my final answer is 234 clicks up and 88 clicks for the wind.


That is a very poor attempt at trying to BS your way out of a question you have no idea the answer for. I unlike Invector, know what the HELL I'm doing. These are facts not opinions. There is a difference and until you can figure it out it may behoove you to remain in the street dodging cars. Just a friendly tip. :wink:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Boy did this thread go south.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

farmerj
In order for it to go north again we need to adjust are turrets up then !!! :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

More like how much windage for all the drift.....

Especially with the hot air blowing around here today.

No wonder we have a heat wave.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't ask Invector! He'll have you out in Timbuck2! :lol:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

jiffy and invector,i understand both your points of veiw but cant you guys put this behind you.were getting a little off topic here


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

cant we all just be friends  :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

squirrel sniper101 said:


> cant we all just be friends  :beer:


The answer my friend is blowing in the wind.......


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you squirrel sniper101.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

squirrel sniper101 said:


> jiffy and invector,i understand both your points of veiw but cant you guys put this behind you.were getting a little off topic here


I'm glad you can understand his "vast" knowledge of the subject because I sure as hell can't. It must be that new advanced ballistics "stuff". :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

farmerj said:


> squirrel sniper101 said:
> 
> 
> > cant we all just be friends  :beer:
> ...


 :rollin:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Invector wrote:



> The scope I have pits 0 for 100 yards 1 for 200 yards and 3 for 300 yards and so forth.


[/b]
Since we've abused you a bit I'll help you some. Those 1/4" (or 1/8") adjustments, that's their value at 100yds. At 200yds one click = 1/2" (if it's 1/4 @ 100). At 400yds 1 click = 1inch shift in POI, assuming the clicks are 1/4" to start with. The way you figured things you'd have the rifle shooting 58.5" high @ 100yds. Remember that "Parabola" you mentioned, here is how it applies. The 234 clicks you dialed would put your crosshairs on right around 1425yds if you were using your 300 and shooting factory loaded xp3's (assuming the xp3's BC is very similar to a Barnes MRX) and assuming you have 1/4" clicks. Had you studied an MOA table and a ballistics program like I suggester earlier you wouldn't have revealed nearly so much inexperience.

Invector wrote:


> Moving the turret places the crosshairs on a different point thus moving them on a new location.


I already told you once, crosshairs in a scope haven't moved in 30 years!! The closest thing we have today would be a Shepherd, and they don't move either, it just looks like they do when you line up the 1st and 2nd focal plane reticles. Crosshairs are either laminated to, or etched on one of the lenses and set permanently in place. If they move your scope is either very old or in need of some serious repair. See "erector tube", put that google in hyperdrive!!

This is easier than crashing funerals!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Horsager it's much more fun to just mock and ridicule him. You are too nice. If he starts to listen, the lad may learn something. What are the chances of that? 8)


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

May be this will help with his ballistics.....


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

-Sent to me from jiffy- uke:"I can't handle incompetence. Nor will I allow it on a site which I fancy. Watch yourself, I have my doubts with you also. 38 my #$&@ing a$$"

Sorry jiffy

Ya right! Get over yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i adjusted 15 min. up and all i could get was 250 or so yards


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW....this site has been over run by 3rd graders.....


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

One more thing there 270 dude. If you are 38, I'm 68! You aren't fooling anybody. You may think you are but you're not.

I can't believe I even try.......... :roll:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Jiffy said:


> WOW....this site has been over run by 3rd graders.....


Not really.

but like a lot of other things, we do some pretty good impressions.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

FarmerJ, you are quite funny!! Jiffy and I discussed it, you are now an official card carrying member of the "I like to pick on Invector" club, look for your card in the mail soon. Should one choose to learn from it, your example applies quite well!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

farmerj

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: 
:beer:

Now where is my computer screen cleaner at? I'm betting that 234 clicks will get him a high score!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> Now where is my computer screen cleaner at?


Did you do the full-on, holding your aching belly, head thrown back, beer through the nose laugh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

deerhunter270win said:


> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:
> 
> Plainsman, I like what you say about hurting ourselves. You are right in a lot of ways, but you long range guys need to look at who you are giving advise to. When they are first timers or its there first deer rifle we need to start them at a crowl before they can drive a top fuel drag car.


Absolutely agree :beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Horsager said:


> > Now where is my computer screen cleaner at?
> 
> 
> Did you do the full-on, holding your aching belly, head thrown back, beer through the nose laugh?


We aim to please.....

removed in good taste by ME.....

You know how you get one of those nights you are in a rare form and they just roll......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many interesting things, but perhaps we should take it down a notch. I don't want to have to lock this thread.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Boy, you guys have been hard at it! My only question is why does someone :jammin: who shoots a 300 mag and spends so much time shooting need to use target turrets to make hits at 300 yards?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Many interesting things, but perhaps we should take it down a notch. I don't want to have to lock this thread.


Will do... :wink: :wink: :wink:

In all fairness to the original topic.

I have my wife that goes to the range with me. For her to take a shot over 150 yards would be highly unlikely. I wouldn't even encourage her to do it.

I would be more than comfortable taking a 4-500 meter shot. Out to 600 most days even.

Anything over that, and I would be a little more hesitant.

The day I played target tag with my instructor, we had been shooting 7 hours a day for 10 days. About 250 rounds a day. Anything from 200 meters all the way to 1000 meters.

I would not simply jump in there now to shoot past 600 meters. Temps, humidity, wind, ammo all play into a very demanding sport.

Back to the education of the topic.....

What effect does temp have on the round?

What effect does humidity?

Should you use that prairie dog zero from August on that deer in November?


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: 
farmerj, that was to funny.......


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

FarmerJ wrote:



> Back to the education of the topic.....
> 
> What effect does temp have on the round?
> 
> ...


No effect, no problems, use your summer zero. That is of course if you're loading with Hodgen's extreme line of powders! :stirpot:

Or, maybe not.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

clampdaddy said:


> Boy, you guys have been hard at it! My only question is why does someone :jammin: who shoots a 300 mag and spends so much time shooting need to use target turrets to make hits at 300 yards?


You don't for deer, you just aim fur. However, you do need to use your turrets for prairie dogs. Ya, ya, I know overkill, but fun and you learn to use your rifle.

Temperature, humidity make some difference, but elevation really makes a difference. If your going after elk and you will be over 5000ft you better make a new range card. Well, maybe not 5000, but my range card for 9000 in Colorado was vastly different than 1350 ft back here in Jamestown, North Dakota.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah I know, but even for varmint hunting I opt to leave the turrets alone and use a mildot reticle to make the long shots. I like to figure out the number of minuits between the dots at different power setings and use that to adjust for bullet drop. You should see the looks on some of my buddys faces when they see me turn down the power of my scope to add a few muinuts for a long shot. :lol:


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

deerhunter270win said:


> -Sent to me from jiffy- uke:"I can't handle incompetence. Nor will I allow it on a site which I fancy. Watch yourself, I have my doubts with you also. 38 my #$&@ing a$$"
> 
> Sorry jiffy
> 
> Ya right! Get over yourself!!!!!!!


Just a reminder jiffy, don,t know if you noticed the edit


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I say lock IT for the most part we are playing nice but...

The thread or the trouble makers account.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This has gone south. Locked.


----------

